# What to do with my integrated AMD gpu when I have a dedicated Nvidia gpu?



## o1dschoo1

upload420 said:


> My son loves to play games and lately console prices are just stupid for both the new generation as well as the old generation. Both are overcharging out the ARSE, but that is a topic for another day. Anyways I just got my son this HP pavilion labtop that seems to be pretty decent. Except I have a few issues that I could really use some help with.
> here is the stats of the pc
> View attachment 2470362
> 
> Anyways what I am having trouble with is getting games to run that require 8gb because only 5.92gb is usable.
> ?#1Can i make it so that other 2.08 gbs is available, or do I just need to order more memory and upgrade this thing?
> ?#2 is there a way to use both the integrated and dedicated together to have more graphical horsepower lol?
> ?#3 is there a way to change this Nvidia gpu to an amd gpu so I can use the integrated gpu with my dedicated
> 
> it is a
> *HP Pavilion Gaming - 15-ec0095nr
> 
> 
> I am having a hell of a time finding it online because i got it from a deal at a auction.
> Most come with the intel i5 or ryzen 5 but mine is a ryzen 7 which is good because i got a pretty decent cpu i think. I just need to know what upgrades this puppy can take and if I is a decent labtop?*


no there isnt.. the gpu is soldered.


----------



## Redwoodz

What you may be able to do is turn it off in bios or limit the dedicated RAM to the iGPU in bios.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Upgrade to 16gb memory???


----------



## speed_demon

Redwoodz said:


> What you may be able to do is turn it off in bios or limit the dedicated RAM to the iGPU in bios.


I have a different variant of this HP pavilion gaming laptop with near identical specs and unfortunately you can't adjust the memory that the iGPU uses via the BIOS. It's dumb. That option is expected to be available in a later BIOS update though.

I upgraded to 16 gigs and things huuuugely improved on my HP Ryzen 4600H/GTX 1650 laptop. 

Also strongly recommend selecting the BIOS fan option to "Always On". The cooler your CPU runs the higher the clock speed it boosts to and this option greatly increases snappiness/responsiveness for day to day usage. And does not mean the fans run at full speed always either, they still vary from 20% speed to 100% as normal it only removes the idle fan stop.


----------



## nalpagutt

It might be a good idea to increase the memory.


----------



## upload420

i threw in 32 gb of memory just cause it was cheap but it did the trick


----------

